# Food Safety News - 11/12/2021



## daveomak.fs (Nov 12, 2021)

*More people infected in Salmonella outbreak traced to salami stick snacks*
By Coral Beach on Nov 12, 2021 12:06 am
Health officials have confirmed that 10 more patients have been infected from Salmonella in an outbreak traced to salami sticks, and almost 60 tons of the product is now under recall. The patient total stands at 31, according to a recall notice posted by the USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). That total is... Continue Reading


*Government wants frivolous, sovereign citizen-type arguments kept out court*
By Dan Flynn on Nov 12, 2021 12:05 am
analysis The 4th floor of the Holmes Building in Easton, PA, is the location of the U.S. District Court for Eastern Pennsylvania. Not everyone attending that court today may agree on where it is or even the court’s jurisdiction. Maybe the United States of America is no longer there. Amos Miller and his Miller’s Organic... Continue Reading


*Kroger recalls 19 baked goods because of metal fragment contamination*
By News Desk on Nov 12, 2021 12:01 am
The Kroger Co. is recalling certain Country Oven baked goods because of possible metal fragments in starch used to manufacture the products The recalled products were distributed in South Carolina, Georgia, Alabama, Illinois, Indiana, Missouri, Ohio, Kentucky, West Virginia, Tennessee, Mississippi, Arkansas, Nebraska, Kansas, California, Oregon, Arkansas, Washington, Idaho, Colorado, Lousiana, Montana, New Mexico, Nevada,... Continue Reading


*Salmonella, mold prompt recall of marijuana syrups and distallates*
By News Desk on Nov 11, 2021 03:43 pm
Public health officials in Arizona are reporting a recall of several marijuana products after testing found Salmonella and Aspergillus mold. The Arizona Department of Health Services reports that the recall includes edible products in the forms of honey-like syrup and distallates. Several unidentified dispensaries and other unspecified marijuana-related businesses initiated the recall. Consumers who bought the... Continue Reading


*Consumer complaint of bone in chicken patty prompts recall of Trader Joe’s product*
By News Desk on Nov 11, 2021 03:00 pm
Innovative Solutions Inc., of Kent, WA, is recalling more than 48 tons of raw ground chicken patty products that may be contaminated with pieces of bone, the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) announced today. The problem was discovered after the firm received consumer complaints reporting findings of bone in the... Continue Reading


----------

